# Tips on getting good tones from Amp Sims



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

How on earth people get them to sound good, I'll never know. To my ears, they sound horrible.

O_O.

Amplitube 3 is just as bad to me as 2 was. Sheesh. GTR3 didn't please my ears either.

So, what's the secret? 

I'm just a sucker for a hot amp head and actual cab I think.


----------



## Fenderwim (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Amp Sims*

Many people get good tones out of amp simulation software.

However if you looking for a certain tone, it requires some experience to get it, because with an amp sim, it requires more effort and understanding what you are doing. 
Most presets are only to demonstrate the possiblilties of the software and will not give you what you are after.
Often additional effect plugins, (modulation, echo, reverb etc) are needed to craft the sound.

Cheers

Wim


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Amp Sims*

I've always liked Line6 products, especially considering the lower price, but haven't tried their latest Pod Farm plugin. Have you tried it? You might find some tones you like.


----------



## Fenderwim (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Amp Sims*

I have a POD 2.0 and because my main interest is 60's style music, I mainly use the Vox AC 30, Vox AC 30 topboost, AC 15 and older Fender models like tweed deluxe and tweed champ.

I have looked at the POD Farm pluging and was tempted to buy it, but the problem is that in order to have these five models as plugin, I have to buy the full POD Fram plugin what is not really value for money.

I have extensive tested these 5 models and think they are quite good.

The factory presets where however not suitable at all for my kind of music.

Cheers

Wim


----------



## tehguit (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: Amp Sims*

I really like the ampeg amp simp from IK. But thats bass i guess.

FWIW, i know a band called peryphery (could have the spelling wrong) used all pod's to record their first album, and motley crue used amp simps on their latest album, the eleven rack i THINK. I'm pretty sure amp farm was the studio staple for a while, and i quite like pod farm.

I always feel they make guitars sound a bit too harsh and thin, but they sound OK in the mix sometimes, just not by themselves.


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Amp Sims*

It probably comes down to the fact that I don't really have the patience to sit there and add all sorts of rack stuff and EQs to make it sound right...

Maybe I oughta change the title of this to "tips on getting good tones from amp sims"...


----------



## bantam (Oct 25, 2009)

They always sounded thin and DI'd to me. The AXE FX is supposed to be an exception but theres something about micing an amp that i dont want to replace really.


----------



## ngarjuna (Mar 29, 2010)

I just bought the Amplitube Fender pack as there was a big sale on direct purchase over Memorial Day. I've found that it takes a lot more putzing around than the actual amps but it does get fairly close. I was most interested in the Twin model (for Rhodes organ as much as guitar) and I'm pretty impressed by it.

A real Twin would certainly sound a bit better even once I have the sim totally dialed in. However there are plenty of downsides too: the Twin requires all sorts of maintenance, is heavy and bulky, has to be turned up really loud to get optimal sounds, and costs 10 times what I paid for a dozen or so fairly faithful and realistic Fender sims. If you can just afford a boatload of amps then I would agree, it's probably better than finding the ultimate sims. For the rest of us, the sims are getting pretty good.


----------



## Darnstrat (Jan 9, 2010)

AstralPlaneStudios said:


> How on earth people get them to sound good, I'll never know. To my ears, they sound horrible.
> 
> O_O.
> 
> ...


I've used Amp Farm, POD farm, the IK stuff... like anything, the more time you spend with them, the better the results. Rarely do I use the presets without modding them in some way.
The Ampeg simulator for bass from IK is really, really good and I use it a lot. The other amp simulators have a lot of very cool settings that you can use to destroy vocals, drums, organ (in a good way).
However, my preference is generally to mic an amp that's got the sound you want to begin with!

Here's an example of where Amplitube worked really well:

http://amiestreet.com/music/blue-news-2/the-signs/

Scroll down and give Homewrecker Rehab Blues a listen.. the lead guitar (including wah) was done through Amplitube.


----------

